# Little Stinker Needs to Defunkify



## whatthepup (Jul 29, 2011)

Our little Rogi is a little stinker.

Any advice or recommendations on:

1) Bad breath - Toothpaste/toothbrush brands or oral sprays to use?
How often? Day or night?

2) Has anyone used puppy cologne or something to make their dogs smell better? I don't know if I just have a sensitive nose, but I'd like to reduce the stinky factor of my pups. 

He eats Wellness Puppy for Small Breeds (dry & canned).

Not sure if there other things I can do to make him less stinky...


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

I feel for you!! I had a little stinker!! I was feeding him Orijen puppy and some canned. I switched to Fromm puppy and no more canned! Big difference! His pooh still smells, but not nearly as bad! As far as the breath goes, it could be coming from inside and not necessrily his teeth. But it sounds like his diet is good! Also, puppy don't have the best of breaths! That's the "Puppy Breath" that a lot of puppies have.
Just enjoy him while he is little, they grow so fast!


----------



## CarrieAndCalista (Jul 22, 2011)

Angel1210 said:


> Also, puppy don't have the best of breaths! That's the "Puppy Breath" that a lot of puppies have.


LOL... I remember thinking puppy breath smelled like a 40 a day smoker... and then she got a mouthful of my coffee and added coffee breath to the mix... agh


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

Maybe try switching their food?


----------

